# New skiff build



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Captlancecharters said:


> First time posting...
> Wanted to get a skiff for shallow water. Didn't want to wait for months.. even years. So got with my best friend and decided we was going to build one. A few beers into it. We came up with a design and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 193217
> ...


You’re gonna need more beers


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how did you form the tunnel?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

devrep said:


> how did you form the tunnel?


Got it crimped/pressed from the metal dealer


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

jonterr said:


> You’re gonna need more beers


That's the beauty of working for myself... can enjoy them as I work getting this boat done.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Cool build, keep us posted with progress photo's.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I like your agressive chines. I wish i'd got a bit more aggressive on mine.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Any more progress? Curious to see her all framed up.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

bob_esper said:


> Any more progress? Curious to see her all framed up.


Laying ribs and stringers today


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

definitely following this.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Put the down payment to hold the motor, going with a mercury 60r... want to keep the weight down as much as possible to keep her shallow


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

That ought to push it well. The 70 on mine will go upper 30s without being properly pitched.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed!


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope you keep posting pics as this looks to be a very interesting build!


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

oceanluvr30 said:


> I hope you keep posting pics as this looks to be a very interesting build!


I'll keep posting and keeping everyone up to date


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

She's coming along nicely, front deck will be 8ft.. back deck will be 3 ft... working on where to put hatches,


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## 19Mako79 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

More progress being made


----------



## fowlwaters (11 mo ago)

Looks good I am also planning on building a aluminum skiff.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

fowlwaters said:


> Looks good I am also planning on building a aluminum skiff.


Have any questions just ask


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

fowlwaters said:


> Looks good I am also planning on building a aluminum skiff.


No need to build, just buy my aluminum skiff lol.


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm wondering about that tunnel design whats your idea behind that ? Is it intended to allow aeration 🤔 you may need a special prop to deal with the slippage? I thought the first bends looked good then yall rounded it off im sure your gonna get plenty of aeration with that ...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm not a fan of running the bracing into the sides down for the subfloor. If you hit something in front of them it doesnt let the side give and lets you dent it much more easily. The plates you put in place ought to take care of that though. Looking good. At this rate you'll have it knocked out in no time.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Silent Drifter said:


> I'm wondering about that tunnel design whats your idea behind that ? Is it intended to allow aeration 🤔 you may need a special prop to deal with the slippage? I thought the first bends looked good then yall rounded it off im sure your gonna get plenty of aeration with that ...



I will have a custom prop and cav plate, this is the first boat with that large of a tunnel.. so it's gonna be a work in process... it should draft just enough to keep the tunnel covered but also pull water towards to motor in the shallow


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

bob_esper said:


> I'm not a fan of running the bracing into the sides down for the subfloor. If you hit something in front of them it doesnt let the side give and lets you dent it much more easily. The plates you put in place ought to take care of that though. Looking good. At this rate you'll have it knocked out in no time.


The side plates are to help brace it... so doesn't Crack the hull.. we ran into that issue with Gator tail boats... and also trying to ut the floor up enough it can be self bailing


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Captlancecharters said:


> The side plates are to help brace it... so doesn't Crack the hull.. we ran into that issue with Gator tail boats... and also trying to ut the floor up enough it can be self bailing


Yea that plate will completely take care of it. I built my first boat (5 boats ago) with the tubing welded straight to the sides. always had dents in front of where they welded to the side. Now i cringe when i see most of the duck boats out there.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

bob_esper said:


> Yea that plate will completely take care of it. I built my first boat (5 boats ago) with the tubing welded straight to the sides. always had dents in front of where they welded to the side. Now i cringe when i see most of the duck boats out there.



Should be getting more stuff done in the next few days... going get the motor now


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So from what bob_esper is saying and i understand about collision showing each brace with this noted would it be a much stronger construction to run a ? Beam similar to the stringers around the side to connect these too ..? Just asking cause im toying with the idea of myself and Buddy build something similar out of aluminum 👍thats why im following this build 👍😎


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Personally I just run the braces within an inch or so of the sides now. That way the sides have a little give to them. The more rigid attachment points you have the more opportunities you have for dents. Just like running longtitudal braces Vs horizontal. That’s why duck boat companies don’t run horizontal braces. There is no give and you will end up with “hooks” in the bottom of the hull.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Ive looked maybe i missed it what thickness is the bottom and sides ? And type aluminum number ?And you guys on the know is there a negative im not seeing in running the tunnel the full length of the hull similar to a cat hull just not as deep i know there will be a touch of water slap at rest ....? Im thinking similar to the boggy creek Genesis hull design?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Hull bottom and stern are 3/16th, sides is 1/8th

The hull design is what we came up with for my needs... wasn't happy with some tunnel designs so made adjustments where I thought needed. The bow will have 4 inches of rake.. but with a person on the bow fishing should put the bow further to reduce bow slap... I'm not familiar with boggy creek genesis...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet thanks for info yeah Owner JP started the boggy creek line ,then SG bought it after a short time a third party owns it they are a nice line of creek boats 👍

Ive had repairs done by both JP And SG And it Was awesome 👌


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking like a boat!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

glad to see you're still at it. looks great.


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Still working on it... work ia getting in the way of finishing it out


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Console prepped... hatches next... pushing for the weekend to be splashing her in


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

She's coming along fast. yall must be putting in some hours on her.


----------



## Maddox Bay Guy (May 8, 2020)

Captlancecharters said:


> She's coming along nicely, front deck will be 8ft.. back deck will be 3 ft... working on where to put hatches,


I truly envy your ability to build your own boat. What boat lover has not had that dream that you are living?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

bob_esper said:


> She's coming along fast. yall must be putting in some hours on her.


Yea.. we are... sometimes 12 hours a day... perk of being a river captain and 2 weeks off at a time


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Maddox Bay Guy said:


> I truly envy your ability to build your own boat. What boat lover has not had that dream that you are living?


Just trying to keep living the dream... plans for another boat being drawn up now... but won't be a micro...


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

She's one the trailer now... won't be long


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

what do you think boat weight will be,no motor


----------



## nicholashoule (10 mo ago)

the console looks very cool


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Its not a console its a pulpit for praying to the fish goddess 😁🙏😎👍


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

Awesome progress!


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

how'd she run out?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Tweaking with motor height now... but alone.. she runs 35... 2 people 33... 3 people 30... cruises at 27... need to bring the motor up get some more rpms out of her... she was tested in 30 mph winds... 2 days of fishing... she runs shallow... floats in 7 inches of water with me measuring in the stern... poles straight... I'm back at work.. so next time I'm off she will be getting her poling platform, finish the little things and painting


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Console is Curved with a bender.. one piece... then the flat plat on the back side is one piece.. ill have more pics when it's 100% done


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

merceric said:


> what do you think boat weight will be,no motor


Not sure of the exact weight... estimated around 1100 lbs total... but she floats in 7 inches


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks great! Touche!


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Well this post is a sad one.. but life changes has made me have to weigh the idea of putting the new boat for sale...she isn't 100% finished yet.. but thinking of letting her go


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Captlancecharters said:


> Well this post is a sad one.. but life changes has made me have to weigh the idea of putting the new boat for sale...she isn't 100% finished yet.. but thinking of letting her go


Sorry to hear, but you are in my prayers. God bless you!


----------



## T Lynch (9 mo ago)

Captlancecharters said:


> View attachment 194563


Looks sick!


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Had to pull my build from one place and send it to be finished at another place... goes to paint finally...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Tight work and skills ya got there man! Looking good will be watching your progress. Ohh and beers while working and bourbon 🥃 for EOD while sitting back admiring your handiwork!


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

I might have missed it, where do you fish?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

stoked said:


> I might have missed it, where do you fish?


Louisiana


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

well done 👍😎


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Paint going on


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Motor and rest of the rigging goes back on tomorrow


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Captlancecharters said:


> Louisiana
> View attachment 207434


that’s it?


----------



## Captlancecharters (Jan 10, 2022)

Took her out today, just for a little while... she goes shallow... about 7 inches... poles straight... seen plenty of redfish but they didn't wanna play... had my middle daughter along for the ride and she doesn't fly fish.. she was made we didn't bring any other poles.... came back home did some tweaking with the throttle... and with tabs on stern to help with porpoising... gonna run it again tomorrow see how she acts... bringing spinning rods next time too


----------

